# Unknown morph of corn snake



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi all. I've been advised by Ian of Ian's Viv to post some pictures of my new hatchling to try and find out what morph he is.

He's currently going into blue (as shown in one of the photos), but once he's shed I'll take some more pics and a video.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

oh hun, he/she's beautiful! i have no idea on morphs but someone must know! free bump to you, lets find out what this beauty is! :whip:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

looks like a very bright hypo.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a hypo to me too.


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

vetdebbie said:


> Looks like a hypo to me too.


You must have seen countless hypo hatchlings. Can you tell me if any of them displayed the same blue eyes as Bob?


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

I know anery upper keys and anery lavenders have that sort of eye , in the not so bright pics he certainly looks to be some sort of lavender , just the eye is off putting .

Do you not know the parents and hets ? Could be some hypo there too , unusual .

Lovely looking snake


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

I do know the parents, but Ian felt it would be beneficial to get some un-baised opinions on his morph first. 

I can tell you that if his parents are indeed his parents (as that is what is under question by several other corn snake owners), then he is indeed either het hypo or even hypo himself. Mother was a hypo.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i wouldnt expect a lavender to have the dark saddle edges that yours has ( none of mine do anyhows ) 

and my hypo lavenders do have brighter colours especially for the first 1/3rd of their bodies, but are still obviously lavender, without the red or dark saddle edges.


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

He's not red in real life, I can't stress that enough. To the naked eye he appears a rich, dusky pink with pale, baby pink background. No matter how hard I try though, my camera just saturates him and I struggle to photo edit the red out.


----------



## russ205 (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks almost exactly like the hypos my adult pair spat out last year and this year. And the eye looks the same too. Very nice example none the less!


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

i would say hypo too! a very nice one at that :2thumb:


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

If I told you these were the parents of the clutch, would you say the breeder lied to me about the clutch he was from?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

well the top ones a lavender,
the stripe one it isnt very clear, its is a lavender stipe and the baby is a plain old hypo, then they couldnt have produced it.

if both parents are lavs, the baby would have to be at least a lav


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> i wouldnt expect a lavender to have the dark saddle edges that yours has ( none of mine do anyhows )


I have to say , the lavenders I produced last year and this do have slightly dark edges to the saddles , same with the hypo's but a lot fainter , but these are way more peachy and lavender compared to the straight lavender , these disappear after a few sheds though .

I did say earlier some sort of Lavender but the eye is wrong and if your pics are really saturated then that's a bit more offputting , you do say you cant stress that enough with the red , but you don't say that to begin with just further down the thread . With that sort of saturation with the red the whole black outline to the saddles will of course be more defined and basically turned him into a hypo .

If those are indeed the parents then you have a lavender with a lighter than normal eye . Only time will tell , see what he looks like after the next couple of sheds .

Really your best bet is to try another camera , phone cam anything .

Try for more pics when he has shed :2thumb:

Thanks


----------



## snakekeeperteznemz (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like het motley to me. Looking at pics of adults to me they show one animal to be possible het motley (the Lavender) and a stripe something else. We have a male from unknown breeding who has a perfect stripe and a base colour similar to Lavenders BUT has proven NOT Lavender at all and certainly NOT stripe either. We bred him to a proven Anery Motley het Hypo. Eggs hatched and show 2 Anery Motley, 1 Ghost Motley and a varied mix of Ghosts and Anerys with normal pattern. Proved last year he wasnt Lavender as he was bred to a Lavender Motley, a couple of the babies looked like this one in question, even with the pale eyes. They were sold as Motleys as thats what i believe they are


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

Nodders said:


> I did say earlier some sort of Lavender but the eye is wrong...


What sort of eye do you think he has (morph wise), and what eyes do lavenders have?


----------



## NexivRed (Jul 11, 2012)

So I took some pictures of Bob chilling out in his RUB with the camera on my phone. It has a flash. This is what came up:

Up in the lid:









Squished in his favourite place:










The colour difference between these two photos taken just minutes apart (he fell off the top into his water bowl when I took the lid off to change his water, poor sod) surprises even me. His peach tones are picked up in the first, whilst his purple (which intensified after his shed a few days ago) seem to really come out in the second. And the appearance of red is nowhere to be seen!
Next I think I'll try taking a photo outside with my husband's iPhone and we'll see how he shows up.


----------

